# my very scared new snake



## MartSnakes (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi folks

This week I bought my first corn snake, he is 3 months old and has been fed about 10 times. Waited 2 weeks to pick him up from the shop. He was difficult to handle even in the shop compared to ohers (kept trying to get away) but i liked the look of him and i’m told he will settle down a bit when a bit older. Got some great advice on here and in the shop and he now has a lovely heated viv home.

I tried to handle him the day we bought him after leaving him in the new house for an hour or so but he just wanted to get away from me and was clearly not happy (poo’d on me!) so i decided to put him back and leave him to it for a full week to settle. :hmm:

He has hardly made an appearance since then. Tonight was feeding time and he was very tricky to get in the feeding box. He just seems so terrified when my hand even goes near him! Got him in there and he fed on a pinky fine (phew) put him back in his viv. He’s out a little bit now with his bump. Gonna give him another 2/3 days before i try handling him, that would be about a week since he went in the viv.

My question is really do all snakes calm down a bit or do some always run a mile when you try get them out? i didn’t want a snake that just runs from me every time he see’s me! I bought him for my daughter too and hoped she’d be able to hold him at some point. 

That aside i’m quite proud of him already :2thumb:

(i know its early days and i'm impatient :whistling2


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

most corns do tame down, that said all snakes are individuals. it is also species dependant - some of my snakes are happy as larry whilst others will try everything physically possible to bite me. some are really shy, others want to come out.

i may have misinterpreted, but it seems you were handling after feeding. try not to as it is uncomfortable for the snake, and may cause a regurgitation which you dont want.

all i would say really for you is make sure he has lots of hides, the right thermal gradient etc. then handle him maybe for 3 or 4 minutes a day, gradually increasing to 10 minutes or so, he should soon get used to you.

Alex


----------



## MartSnakes (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for that.

I should have said he's out and about a bit now (in his viv) after the feed, i've not handled him since feeding. 

Actually he seems to be a lot livelier now!

Is it possible he doesnt see me as such a threat now i've fed him?

before he'd run into a hide if i even approached the tank when he was out, now he's following my hand!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Its natural for baby snakes to react like this, after all, to him you are huge and a potential predator. Just be persistant, and most corns do calm down quite quickly. Leave for 48hrs after feeding, and otherwise handle him for a short time each day. I'm sure your daughter will soon be handling him too.


----------



## skeeter86 (Feb 3, 2008)

what size viv is he in as baby corns can be intimedated by large open spaces i start my baby's off in a tub like a lunch box with some holes drilled in it, then as they get bigger i up that to 16l tub and then to a 32l, and then a viv, i have a baby bloodred het hypo and she is really quick but with persistence they do calm down, just hold them for 5-10 mins every day(apart from 2 days when they have fed) and they do calm down, and dont hesitate when you go to pick them up or they will think they are the boss and try and bite you every time you get them out.

hope this helps 

simon.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Im afraid its normal behaviour when their small. He will get better the older and bigger he gets, but as hatchlings their always fast and nervy.Dont worry though, only a passing phase!


----------



## MartSnakes (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance guys :2thumb: I will persevere with it.


----------



## GMann (Jun 10, 2008)

This is really interesting, because my new little corn is quick as a flash, and every time I touch him he flinches - he is one hectic little snake. But when the lid is off the viv he comes up and over for a looky looky, and has no problem with me handling him - but he still flinches and slithers away really fast. I am glad you posted the original post, as I was going to ask the very same question about if they calm down. Ive been looking at him with the viv lid off and my hand in there too, so he gets used to me - is that a good idea too?


----------



## Max (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah that sounds exactly like my corn snake when he was a hatchling whenever i went to hold him he would do his out right best to get away from me, but now a year on he can't get enough of being handled and is always waiting for me to get him out his viv.

My advice would be just be persistent, but not too threatening and he will sound learn you're not a threat and should settle.


----------

